# Something different



## smik (May 12, 2016)

Hi all thought I'd add something I've been working on for a bit.  I was looking for something different in pen blanks so I made these. Let me know what ya think. First one a violin for an Aero pen and the second an architects symbol for the bullet style.  

Stan

Penthem-e Pens Plus


----------



## Herb G (May 12, 2016)

Actually the second one is a Masonic symbol. Just saying.
Well, it looks like one to me that is.


----------



## CREID (May 12, 2016)

The Masonic symbol has a G in the middle. The Architect has an A.


----------



## Cmmarshall (May 12, 2016)

I like them. I agree that my first thought was Freemason though.(I used the same Symbol and my name was "Freemasons" in a war game I used to play). 

I like the work a lot.


----------



## smik (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for feedback.  I need to work on the photos used camera phone. The violin looks faded and doesn't show the detail.


----------



## Herb G (May 13, 2016)

CREID said:


> The Masonic symbol has a G in the middle. The Architect has an A.


Oh, ok. Thanks for the info.


----------



## smik (May 13, 2016)

The architect blank I found the pattern online and wanted to see how it would come out. Now I find out it's actually part of a companies logo so can't really use. Maybe I'll contact them and ask if they are interested in some custom pens.


----------



## smik (May 13, 2016)

*Made another*

Fly lure on lemonwood 1st cut. Blank is oversize so I can recut if I need to change design. Unfortunately my photo taking abilities are not allowing a true representation.


----------



## kruzzer (May 13, 2016)

they both look great but I have to say the violin is super impressive.....
I gotta ask... How????


----------



## smik (May 13, 2016)

CNC router. Unfortunately I have two left thumbs when it comes to being artistic, with my hands,  but this helps. I've been working on perfecting it for awhile, I think I finally have it, though I'm making more adjustments today.
And thank you for the comment I highly appreciate.




kruzzer said:


> they both look great but I have to say the violin is super impressive.....
> I gotta ask... How????


----------



## bobjackson (May 13, 2016)

Both look great. Good job.


----------



## Marmotjr (Jul 1, 2016)

Very nice!   I will definitely be getting in touch!


----------



## Lucky2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Wow, three beautiful pens, they look fantastic. 
Len


----------

